# Ball Pythons > BP Pictures >  First Ball Python - Albino Mojave

## Luvyna

Finally introducing my Albino Mojave boy! I can't seem to do his colours justice with my phone camera. 

This is Noodlehis full name is "Bill Noodle Nython" because we couldn't decide whether to call him "Bill Nython the Ball Python" or "Noodle" so now he's kind of a weird mix of both but we mostly call him Noodle.

He's around 5 months old and 144 grams (up from 131 grams at his last weighing but he does have a whole mouse in him!). I've had him for about a month now and he has been amazing. He's so gentle and curious. Noodle is a great eater, strikes every time and has never refused a meal, and he had a perfect shed this week so here are some photos of him with his shiny new coat of paint  :Smile:  

I've looked all over the internet and I can't find any photos of what an Albino Mojave looks like grown up so it'll be fun seeing how he changes as he grows.

----------

_Ax01_ (02-06-2019),*Bogertophis* (02-06-2019),_cletus_ (02-07-2019),_dakski_ (03-04-2019),_Dianne_ (02-03-2019),_Ditto_ (02-07-2019),e_nigma (02-08-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (03-02-2019),_Godzilla78_ (05-29-2019),_gunkle_ (02-08-2019),Maru (02-05-2019),_MissterDog_ (02-08-2019),_Pengil_ (10-13-2019),_PghBall_ (03-04-2019),PitOnTheProwl (05-16-2019),squidwardtortellini (06-06-2019),_the_rotten1_ (02-08-2019)

----------


## Dianne

Beautiful Noodle!

----------

_Luvyna_ (02-03-2019)

----------


## Ax01

Wow Wow Wow!! i think u have something special there. i love Mojo's and i love Albino's. your Noodle has amazing blushing, so it's really high yellow. but the really krazy thing is that his pattern is like reversed. it's white instead of yellow! like how did that happen? do u know what his parents were? where did u get him?

IMO u have an amazing BP and i am really jealous. amazing and congratulations!

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-06-2019),e_nigma (02-08-2019),_Godzilla78_ (05-29-2019),_Luvyna_ (02-06-2019)

----------


## Luvyna

> Wow Wow Wow!! i think u have something special there. i love Mojo's and i love Albino's. your Noodle has amazing blushing, so it's really high yellow. but the really krazy thing is that his pattern is like reversed. it's white instead of yellow! like how did that happen? do u know what his parents were? where did u get him?
> 
> IMO u have an amazing BP and i am really jealous. amazing and congratulations!


Thank you so much!! I don't understand BP genetics very well but that's really cool! I didn't even realize he was an inverted albino until you mentioned it, thought that was just how Albino Mojaves look  :Surprised:  I feel so lucky to have him! 

I don't know what his parents were but I may just have to send the breeder an email to ask now because I'm curious. He is from Henry Piorun Reptiles. Henry is a great breeder, really cares for his animals and he only sells snakes that are healthy and eating well. I believe two snakes from the same clutch (a Lesser Albino female and Albino Mojave male) are still available by the way.

----------


## cletus

Very cool.   Gorgeous bp!!

----------

_Luvyna_ (02-07-2019)

----------


## Ax01

> Wow Wow Wow!! i think u have something special there. i love Mojo's and i love Albino's. your Noodle has amazing blushing, so it's really high yellow. but the really krazy thing is that his pattern is like reversed. it's white instead of yellow! like how did that happen? do u know what his parents were? where did u get him?
> 
> IMO u have an amazing BP and i am really jealous. amazing and congratulations!





> Thank you so much!! I don't understand BP genetics very well but that's really cool! I didn't even realize he was an inverted albino until you mentioned it, thought that was just how Albino Mojaves look  I feel so lucky to have him! 
> 
> I don't know what his parents were but I may just have to send the breeder an email to ask now because I'm curious. He is from Henry Piorun Reptiles. Henry is a great breeder, really cares for his animals and he only sells snakes that are healthy and eating well. I believe two snakes from the same clutch (a Lesser Albino female and Albino Mojave male) are still available by the way.


ah that breeder is in Canada tho! butt in British Columbia, prob 3-4hours from me. butt costs and paperwork for border crossing is prohibitive.

anyways i've only even seen reverse colors only once one other time in an Albino Mojo. here it is - an adult female at about 12:37 of the vid from the breeder here: https://ball-pythons.net/forums/show...hon-Collection the lighting is bad in the vid, but i better pix of the that girl and she was really pretty.

anyways i would def try to find out who/what are the genes of the parents to your gorgeous boy.

----------


## Luvyna

Yeah importing snakes is a huge hassle and very expensive unfortunately! 

Wow that's cool, that Albino Mojave in the video is very pretty! Nice pale colours. Seems like the inversion is pretty rare, other Albino Mojos I found on Google have orange patterns on white. 

I did notice something interesting which is that there are some (seemingly more common) inverted Lesser Albinos look kind of similar to mine (except no Mojave key markings) like these: 
http://nbkreptiles.com/portfolio-items/albino-lesser/
http://www.worldofballpythons.com/fi...lesser/005.jpg

I don't know much about genetics so going off a wild guess here but could one of the parents having the Lesser gene contribute to the inversion?

----------

_Ax01_ (02-08-2019)

----------


## MR Snakes

love yella sneks!

----------

_Luvyna_ (02-08-2019)

----------


## Luvyna

Confirmed with the breeder that Noodle came from a Lesser het albino female x Enchi/Mojave het albino male  :Smile:  

More pics! Gonna make this his progression thread.

----------

_Ax01_ (02-08-2019),e_nigma (02-08-2019),ROSIEonFIRE (06-05-2019)

----------


## Ax01

> I don't know much about genetics so going off a wild guess here but could one of the parents having the Lesser gene contribute to the inversion?


his parents may have Lesser, but he didn't inherent that gene - otherwise he would have been an all white BP w/ red eyes.




> Confirmed with the breeder that Noodle came from a Lesser het albino female x Enchi/Mojave het albino male


ok, i just think he's an exception and a really pretty Albino Mojo then. again congrats on something unique.

 :Smile:

----------


## Luvyna

> his parents may have Lesser, but he didn't inherent that gene - otherwise he would have been an all white BP w/ red eyes.
> 
> 
> ok, i just think he's an exception and a really pretty Albino Mojo then. again congrats on something unique.


Ah true, having the Lesser would turn him into a Cherry Bomb! 

Thank you again  :Smile:

----------


## Luvyna

Update on Noodle! He's now 152g (empty) and doing well. He loves to climb into my sleeves: 













I think he's gotten a bit wider around the girth since I got him.

----------

_Dianne_ (03-03-2019),octo_owl (03-03-2019),ROSIEonFIRE (06-06-2019)

----------


## Zincubus

Thats simply stunning !!

They DO love climbing !!

If there arent already some on there maybe consider adding some branches ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_Luvyna_ (03-03-2019)

----------


## Luvyna

> Thats simply stunning !!
> 
> They DO love climbing !!
> 
> If there arent already some on there maybe consider adding some branches ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you! Agreed that BPs love climbing, I've seen mine climb a few times and I was pretty impressed since I wasn't expecting a terrestrial species to be able to do that so well. I certainly am planning to add branches, I've already collected some cherry wood from my backyard that just needs to be sterilized. I am also thinking of possibly going with PVC pipe climbing perches (similar to what Starscream did with her BP) to avoid problems with mold and make cleaning easier.

----------


## Zincubus

> Thank you! Agreed that BPs love climbing, I've seen mine climb a few times and I was pretty impressed since I wasn't expecting a terrestrial species to be able to do that so well. I certainly am planning to add branches, I've already collected some cherry wood from my backyard that just needs to be sterilized. I am also thinking of possibly going with PVC pipe climbing perches (similar to what Starscream did with her BP) to avoid problems with mold and make cleaning easier.


Whilst PVC pipes have a couple of advantages I just think they stand out as theyre not realistic looking ... plus they cant be as easy to climb or grip ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## mikemooch

Wow, he's beautiful! Glad he's doing well!

----------

_Luvyna_ (03-04-2019)

----------


## Luvyna

Thank you, Mikemooch! 




> Whilst PVC pipes have a couple of advantages I just think they stand out as theyre not realistic looking ... plus they cant be as easy to climb or grip ..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's true, those are some downsides. I have my BP in a tub rn so I'm not really going for looks at the moment (that'll change once I can upgrade him either to an AP or custom built enclosure though). In any case, I can always try both and see what works better and what Noodle prefers  :Smile:

----------

Zincubus (03-05-2019)

----------


## ShawarmaPoutine

> Update on Noodle! He's now 152g (empty) and doing well. He loves to climb into my sleeves: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The yellows are not as bright but this looks rather similar.

----------

_FollowTheSun_ (03-05-2019)

----------


## Dianne

> Whilst PVC pipes have a couple of advantages I just think they stand out as theyre not realistic looking ... plus they cant be as easy to climb or grip ..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It has been quite a few years since I saw this, but there was a tutorial out there to modify pvc pipe into a more naturalistic look.  The guy used a torch to heat the pvc pipe so it could be twisted and bent.  The flame changed the pipe to a brownish color and I believe it was then stained or painted.  The very ends were left unchanged so they could be smoothly mounted into brackets on the sides of the cage.  It ended up looking like branches or heavy vines, but was very easy to clean and didnt mold.

----------

_Godzilla78_ (05-29-2019),_Luvyna_ (03-05-2019)

----------


## Zincubus

> It has been quite a few years since I saw this, but there was a tutorial out there to modify pvc pipe into a more naturalistic look.  The guy used a torch to heat the pvc pipe so it could be twisted and bent.  The flame changed the pipe to a brownish color and I believe it was then stained or painted.  The very ends were left unchanged so they could be smoothly mounted into brackets on the sides of the cage.  It ended up looking like branches or heavy vines, but was very easy to clean and didnt mold.


Sounds good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## FollowTheSun

Yes it's fun to have them climb in your sleeves for sure! My favorite thing is to wear a bathrobe  with the waist cinched and my snakes love to climb in-and-out of the sleeves and the waist cinch holds them in place inside if they choose to hide.

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Luvyna

> The yellows are not as bright but this looks rather similar.


I think I might have missed something, I'm assuming there was a photo in your post but if so I can't see it  :Sad:  




> It has been quite a few years since I saw this, but there was a tutorial out there to modify pvc pipe into a more naturalistic look.  The guy used a torch to heat the pvc pipe so it could be twisted and bent.  The flame changed the pipe to a brownish color and I believe it was then stained or painted.  The very ends were left unchanged so they could be smoothly mounted into brackets on the sides of the cage.  It ended up looking like branches or heavy vines, but was very easy to clean and didnt mold.


That's a really cool idea! I'm constantly amazed at the creative things people come up with for enclosure setups. 




> Yes it's fun to have them climb in your sleeves for sure! My favorite thing is to wear a bathrobe  with the waist cinched and my snakes love to climb in-and-out of the sleeves and the waist cinch holds them in place inside if they choose to hide.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


That sounds really cute! I'm sure they appreciate the hiding space. I think mine is still a bit shy and insecure about being out in the open when I take him out of his enclosure, so he always tries to find a dark, warm place to hide, which makes sleeves perfect for him.

----------


## Luvyna

Haven't updated in a while! Noodle is now 250g and he's been eating rats for more than a month  :Smile:  I feel so lucky that he's such a great eater, didn't have to deal with scenting or anything like that. I just offered him a F/T rat and he took to it right away. Noodle also had his second shed with me last week, everything came off in one piece and eye caps and tail tip are all accounted for. Here are the latest pics of him with his shiny new skin: 







And here are some older pics of him since I have a bit of a backlog that I never posted here: 



Noodle doing the Ouroboros pose. I think he was trying to find the entrance but he missed it lol 



This one is from quite a while back, maybe 2-3 months ago. Found Noodle like this when I lifted his hide, what a cutie! One of my favourite things about ball pythons is how they look like cinnamon buns when they curl up  :Very Happy:

----------

_FollowTheSun_ (05-14-2019),_PghBall_ (05-14-2019),_RedRabbit_ (05-15-2019)

----------


## RedRabbit

Looking gorgeous! Your Noodle is the reason why I hop onto MorphMarket every now and then and browse for Albino Mojaves and Albino Lessers, wistfully hoping I'll find one who looks as good as him. No luck so far!

----------

_Luvyna_ (05-16-2019)

----------


## Luvyna

> Looking gorgeous! Your Noodle is the reason why I hop onto MorphMarket every now and then and browse for Albino Mojaves and Albino Lessers, wistfully hoping I'll find one who looks as good as him. No luck so far!


Aww, thank you! Your Iggy and Ravus are stunning as well. Iggy's colours are just unreal, I didn't even know BPs could come in those colours before I saw him!

----------


## RedRabbit

> Aww, thank you! Your Iggy and Ravus are stunning as well. Iggy's colours are just unreal, I didn't even know BPs could come in those colours before I saw him!


Thank you! Funny enough, I hadn't even planned to get Iggy at all. I was at my first reptile expo and shopping around for my first snake, and I was pretty sure I was aiming for a BEL (which of course eventually did come home as Ravus), or maybe a Mystic Potion. But Iggy's bright orange spots caught my eye, and as soon as I held him and he perked his little head up to look at me, it was all over.

Actually, I don't recall if you'd mentioned elsewhere - how/where did you find Noodle?

----------

_Luvyna_ (05-25-2019)

----------


## Luvyna

> Thank you! Funny enough, I hadn't even planned to get Iggy at all. I was at my first reptile expo and shopping around for my first snake, and I was pretty sure I was aiming for a BEL (which of course eventually did come home as Ravus), or maybe a Mystic Potion. But Iggy's bright orange spots caught my eye, and as soon as I held him and he perked his little head up to look at me, it was all over.
> 
> Actually, I don't recall if you'd mentioned elsewhere - how/where did you find Noodle?


It's like Iggy chose you!  :Very Happy:  Awesome find, his colours are really something you don't see every day. 

Like you, I was looking for a different morph (pied) when I found Noodle on his breeder's website. I sent the breeder an email asking about his pieds and Noodle, since I'd never seen an albino that looked like that before. Turns out he was out of pied BPs, but he still had Noodle, and he invited me to come to the facility to check out the snakes so I went. The first BP I ever held was Noodle and I instantly fell in love so here we are now! 

Fun fact: Noodle was more orange than yellow as a baby. Here's the photo of him from the breeder's site:



His colours are pretty different now but I know it's him because the markings are exactly the same. Looking forward to seeing how he'll continue to change in the future!

----------


## RedRabbit

> It's like Iggy chose you!  Awesome find, his colours are really something you don't see every day. 
> 
> Like you, I was looking for a different morph (pied) when I found Noodle on his breeder's website. I sent the breeder an email asking about his pieds and Noodle, since I'd never seen an albino that looked like that before. Turns out he was out of pied BPs, but he still had Noodle, and he invited me to come to the facility to check out the snakes so I went. The first BP I ever held was Noodle and I instantly fell in love so here we are now! 
> 
> Fun fact: Noodle was more orange than yellow as a baby. Here's the photo of him from the breeder's site:
> 
> 
> 
> His colours are pretty different now but I know it's him because the markings are exactly the same. Looking forward to seeing how he'll continue to change in the future!


Haha, it really does seem like the snake chooses the keeper, rather than the other way around, if your story with Noodle is any indication! And wow, Noodle was a _gorgeous_ baby too. So, do you think that pied BP is still in your future, someday?  :Wink: 

Iggy as a baby actually looked less flashy than he does now, but he still stood out from the rest of his clutch - though all of those hatchlings were really pretty little snakes, and there's still a part of me that wishes I'd also brought home his Cinnamon Ghost brother (the dark brown with orange spots, in the middle of the group; photo from breeder).

----------

squidwardtortellini (05-29-2019)

----------


## Luvyna

> Haha, it really does seem like the snake chooses the keeper, rather than the other way around, if your story with Noodle is any indication! And wow, Noodle was a _gorgeous_ baby too. So, do you think that pied BP is still in your future, someday? 
> 
> Iggy as a baby actually looked less flashy than he does now, but he still stood out from the rest of his clutch - though all of those hatchlings were really pretty little snakes, and there's still a part of me that wishes I'd also brought home his Cinnamon Ghost brother (the dark brown with orange spots, in the middle of the group; photo from breeder).


At the moment I'm not planning to get anymore snakes and I'm happy with Noodle, still love pied morphs though so maybe some time in the future I will get a pied if I find a nice mid-white one. I've also been considering possibly getting a different snake species somewhere down the line. 

Wow, Iggy came from a beautiful clutch! He was definitely the standout with those orange colours. The orange seems to be getting richer with age, which is lovely. He and his Cinnamon Ghost brother would have made a great-looking pair, I wonder what the Cinnamon Ghost colours look like now. I also really like that cream-coloured sibling in the top left corner. What a gorgeous family! 

Here is Noodle's hatch day photo from the breeder's Facebook (May 19, 2018): 
(On a side note, a while back I found out there was a mix up about Noodle's age. He is actually a year old now, although a bit small, possibly from maintenance feeding or not being a good eater as a baby.) 



Noodle is the one on the far right, I could hardly believe that was him at first since his colours were so different. The crazy thing is that when he was born, he wasn't an "inverted" albino like he is now. I met his other albino siblings while visiting the breeder. It's pretty funny that there is a single dark hatchling in this clutch lol, there is always one odd one out.

----------


## RedRabbit

> At the moment I'm not planning to get anymore snakes and I'm happy with Noodle, still love pied morphs though so maybe some time in the future I will get a pied if I find a nice mid-white one. I've also been considering possibly getting a different snake species somewhere down the line. 
> 
> Wow, Iggy came from a beautiful clutch! He was definitely the standout with those orange colours. The orange seems to be getting richer with age, which is lovely. He and his Cinnamon Ghost brother would have made a great-looking pair, I wonder what the Cinnamon Ghost colours look like now. I also really like that cream-coloured sibling in the top left corner. What a gorgeous family! 
> 
> Here is Noodle's hatch day photo from the breeder's Facebook (May 19, 2018): 
> (On a side note, a while back I found out there was a mix up about Noodle's age. He is actually a year old now, although a bit small, possibly from maintenance feeding or not being a good eater as a baby.) 
> 
> 
> 
> Noodle is the one on the far right, I could hardly believe that was him at first since his colours were so different. The crazy thing is that when he was born, he wasn't an "inverted" albino like he is now. I met his other albino siblings while visiting the breeder. It's pretty funny that there is a single dark hatchling in this clutch lol, there is always one odd one out.


Out of curiosity, I actually texted Iggy's breeder recently to ask if he still had the Cinnamon Ghost and what he looks like now. As it turns out, that one was also sold a while back, but the breeder said I might have dodged a bullet there, since the Cinnamon Ghost was apparently a really grumpy, snappy little guy, haha!

I'm delighted that you have a photo of Noodle's clutch too! There are few things I love more than seeing "baby pictures" of our pets, lol. Noodle had a beautiful mixed bag of siblings, didn't he? Is that a Cherry Bomb I spy at the top? (And that little dark-colored one is just fully balled-up and waiting for things to quiet down, too cute.) Noodle himself looks SO different in each of his "phases," but I confess that I like his current look the best.  :Wink:  Can't believe he's a year old already!

If you were to pick a different snake species to keep alongside Noodle, what would you consider?

----------


## Luvyna

> Out of curiosity, I actually texted Iggy's breeder recently to ask if he still had the Cinnamon Ghost and what he looks like now. As it turns out, that one was also sold a while back, but the breeder said I might have dodged a bullet there, since the Cinnamon Ghost was apparently a really grumpy, snappy little guy, haha!
> 
> I'm delighted that you have a photo of Noodle's clutch too! There are few things I love more than seeing "baby pictures" of our pets, lol. Noodle had a beautiful mixed bag of siblings, didn't he? Is that a Cherry Bomb I spy at the top? (And that little dark-colored one is just fully balled-up and waiting for things to quiet down, too cute.) Noodle himself looks SO different in each of his "phases," but I confess that I like his current look the best.  Can't believe he's a year old already!
> 
> If you were to pick a different snake species to keep alongside Noodle, what would you consider?


Too bad we don't get to see how the Cinnamon Ghost brother looks now, nice to know he has a home though! They really all have their own personalities, Iggy looks like a calm and sweet BP but I guess his brother is a more fiery one  :Very Happy: 

Thank you! I like Noodle's current "phase" best too  :Smile:  

I love seeing the hatchling photos too, really cool to see how they change as they grow. Yes, that is a Cherry Bomb! She was long gone by the time I found Noodle of course. The Lucy pair in Noodle's clutch was really gorgeous: 



If I were to get a different snake species I'd probably go for a diurnal species that I could hopefully see active in the enclosure more often haha. Corn snakes, hognoses, and garters are super interesting to me! I think I love BPs best though so it's most likely that any future snake I get will be a pied ball python.

----------


## RedRabbit

> Too bad we don't get to see how the Cinnamon Ghost brother looks now, nice to know he has a home though! They really all have their own personalities, Iggy looks like a calm and sweet BP but I guess his brother is a more fiery one 
> 
> Thank you! I like Noodle's current "phase" best too  
> 
> I love seeing the hatchling photos too, really cool to see how they change as they grow. Yes, that is a Cherry Bomb! She was long gone by the time I found Noodle of course. The Lucy pair in Noodle's clutch was really gorgeous: 
> 
> 
> 
> If I were to get a different snake species I'd probably go for a diurnal species that I could hopefully see active in the enclosure more often haha. Corn snakes, hognoses, and garters are super interesting to me! I think I love BPs best though so it's most likely that any future snake I get will be a pied ball python.


Beautiful babies! I'll bet the breeder was so proud of that clutch.

Those all sound like really fun choices for colubrid snakes. Have you seen California red-sided gartner snakes? Just amazing-looking creatures! I think the pythons and boas have my heart, though. I'm pretty happy with my two BPs, but a couple more years down the line and with more experience under my belt, I could see myself looking into getting a boa constrictor. There are a couple of BCIs listed on MorphMarket right now that I check on every month or two while sighing wistfully, haha.

----------


## Luvyna

> Beautiful babies! I'll bet the breeder was so proud of that clutch.
> 
> Those all sound like really fun choices for colubrid snakes. Have you seen California red-sided gartner snakes? Just amazing-looking creatures! I think the pythons and boas have my heart, though. I'm pretty happy with my two BPs, but a couple more years down the line and with more experience under my belt, I could see myself looking into getting a boa constrictor. There are a couple of BCIs listed on MorphMarket right now that I check on every month or two while sighing wistfully, haha.


California red-sided garter snakes are so beautiful, their colours are just out of this world! Boa constrictors are awesome, I've heard so many great things about their temperaments and I love how it looks like they have cross-shaped eyes and those cute mustaches. Probably my second favourite snake aesthetic and personality-wise, although just a bit too big for me to be comfortable with owning at this point. I think I saw another thread that you actually got a boa, how is that going so far?  :Smile:

----------

_RedRabbit_ (08-10-2019)

----------


## Luvyna

Long overdue update about Noodle! Half of the photos on my phone are of him but I've just been too lazy to sort out the halfway decent ones. He's now 363g empty, and he had a nice shed a few weeks ago. His blue phase only lasted 1-2 days and after he cleared up he didn't shed for more than a few days (he usually sheds within 24-48 hrs) so I started to wonder if he wasn't really in shed and took him out to have a closer look. Then he started to shed in my hands, which was amazing to witness! Now I have a very clean, perfect shed that doesn't even have any cypress mulch debris in it.









When Noodle was smaller, he liked to hide under my hand for security when I took him out. He's a bit too big for that now, but that doesn't stop him from trying.



Found him like this when I lifted his hide a month back. He seems to like to sleep in what I call the "cinnamon bun" pose. My neck hurts just looking at it though lol



Noodle being cute in a blanket



It finally got warm enough to try taking Noodle outside in July. Turns out he hates grass with a passion and wants nothing to do with it, haha. I tried to lower him onto the grass and he started frantically trying to climb up my arm.

----------

Bodie (08-08-2019)

----------


## ShiffyAME

very cool looking combo!

----------

_Luvyna_ (08-12-2019)

----------


## RedRabbit

Gosh, those blanket photos of Noodle are SO cute. I just love the color of his eyes - reminds me of grapefruit, or a lighter variety of pomegranate seed. And that's incredible that he started shedding while you were holding him in your hands! Such a flawless shed, too. I hope that my snakes will let me witness something like that someday.

You are correct, I did cave and get a boa recently! Rather sooner than I thought I would, but I have zero regrets, haha. He's absolutely marvelous, and it's really fun to see how different he is from my BPs, both physically and in terms of personality. His first full set of photos is over in the boa section of the forum - https://ball-pythons.net/forums/show...ression-thread! - but below are a couple of them!





If you feel like boas would be a good fit for you if their adult size wasn't so prohibitive, then you might be interested in looking into the boa localities that tend to stay smaller! Genesis, for example, is a Hypo Blood, and the Blood boas tend to be smaller because their origin is Central American. Supposedly, the males in particular are unlikely to ever exceed 4-5 feet, and they grow very slowly - much slower than ball pythons. If I recall correctly, Hog Island boas also max out quite comparatively small.

----------

_Luvyna_ (08-12-2019)

----------


## Luvyna

> very cool looking combo!


Thank you!




> Gosh, those blanket photos of Noodle are SO cute. I just love the color of his eyes - reminds me of grapefruit, or a lighter variety of pomegranate seed. And that's incredible that he started shedding while you were holding him in your hands! Such a flawless shed, too. I hope that my snakes will let me witness something like that someday.
> 
> You are correct, I did cave and get a boa recently! Rather sooner than I thought I would, but I have zero regrets, haha. He's absolutely marvelous, and it's really fun to see how different he is from my BPs, both physically and in terms of personality. His first full set of photos is over in the boa section of the forum - https://ball-pythons.net/forums/show...ression-thread! - but below are a couple of them!
> 
> If you feel like boas would be a good fit for you if their adult size wasn't so prohibitive, then you might be interested in looking into the boa localities that tend to stay smaller! Genesis, for example, is a Hypo Blood, and the Blood boas tend to be smaller because their origin is Central American. Supposedly, the males in particular are unlikely to ever exceed 4-5 feet, and they grow very slowly - much slower than ball pythons. If I recall correctly, Hog Island boas also max out quite comparatively small.


Thanks  :Very Happy:  I used to think Noodle's eyes looked like little cranberries but grapefruit and light pomegranate are even more accurate, I think. Seeing him shed was really amazing, it's not something I get to witness usually, since he sheds in the middle of the night. 

I've gotta hop on over to that progression thread and check out all the photos! Your boa is SO beautiful, that colour is really rich and stunning. I will also look into Blood boas and Hog Island boas, they sound promising  :Smile:

----------

_RedRabbit_ (08-17-2019)

----------


## RedRabbit

> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks  I used to think Noodle's eyes looked like little cranberries but grapefruit and light pomegranate are even more accurate, I think. Seeing him shed was really amazing, it's not something I get to witness usually, since he sheds in the middle of the night. 
> 
> I've gotta hop on over to that progression thread and check out all the photos! Your boa is SO beautiful, that colour is really rich and stunning. I will also look into Blood boas and Hog Island boas, they sound promising


Actually, I could see the cranberries comparison being very fitting too, especially in lower lighting conditions! Noodle is a pretty, pretty boy, regardless of the fruit.  :Wink: 

And thank you! Gosh, if you ever decided to get a boa, that'd be so nifty! But at the same time, you could always just keep Noodle as your one and only, and spoil him rotten.  :Very Happy:

----------

_Luvyna_ (08-18-2019)

----------

